# Cake Maker needed



## wiskey (Aug 6, 2008)

My grandma's Diamond wedding is soon and she's just told my mother she's apparently organising the cake.

Her normal cake maker is too busy - can anybody recommend someone good in around trowbridge/bath/bristol we could try

thanks


----------



## Maggot (Aug 6, 2008)

Ask Aqua!


----------



## wiskey (Aug 6, 2008)

This in the south west forum because we all live here and the wedding is near here. 

She's in Brum. 

I had thought of that.


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 6, 2008)

oooh how soon is the shindig?  I may know someone but can't get hold of her until September when she's back off hols...or mebbe I can source someone else...hmmmmm...oooh and I've just thought of someone else who may be able to do it too...i'll start to get on the case tomorrow and get back to you.

xXx


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 6, 2008)

someone was asking recently about this... http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=245790&highlight=cake

http://www.bsguk.org/index.html


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 6, 2008)

I never even knew there was a cake shop there? BUT then I have prob walked straight past it on numerous occasions.

Cool though...well done Geri


----------



## wiskey (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks biddly, have passed that on to her


----------



## ymu (Aug 6, 2008)

wiskey said:


> This in the south west forum because we all live here and the wedding is near here.
> 
> She's in Brum.
> 
> I had thought of that.


If you want to use aqua, I live in Brum and my sister lives in Keynsham. I'll deliver it free of charge on my way to see the niecelets.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 7, 2008)

blimey thats nice of you. 

I think she's investigating somewhere.


----------



## ymu (Aug 7, 2008)

Nae bother. Offer stands if you need it.


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 7, 2008)

ymu said:


> If you want to use aqua, I live in Brum and my sister lives in Keynsham. I'll deliver it free of charge on my way to see the niecelets.



That is sweet of you!

BUT now we know you frequent these parts...mhwuahahahaha!

Resistance is futile YOU WILL BE ASSIMILATED!


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 7, 2008)

what sort of cake you after ?

a rich fruity one marzipaned and iced ?  and when do you want it for


----------



## wiskey (Aug 7, 2008)

a fruity one I presume (urgh) for end aug.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 7, 2008)

I'll give me mum a bell. 

do you want it marzipanned and iced ?

We'll be going down there on the bank holiday weekend so you could have it by the afternoon of the Bank Holdiay Monday,

Thats  if she can do it and its not to late for ya.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 7, 2008)

Leave off for a little while. Talk about it later cos she might have found someone through the weird sugar guild people. 

Cheers though


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 7, 2008)

THE weird sugar guild ?

Sounds like the masons but with silver spoons


----------



## Jenerys (Aug 7, 2008)

You still looking Wiskey? I know someone and can pm you details if you like?


----------



## wiskey (Aug 7, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> THE weird sugar guild ?
> 
> Sounds like the masons but with silver spoons



nail head etc 

something outta pratchett


----------



## wiskey (Aug 7, 2008)

LilJen said:


> You still looking Wiskey? I know someone and can pm you details if you like?



might as well just in case this one doesnt pan out.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 7, 2008)

wiskey said:


> nail head etc
> 
> something outta pratchett





ooooOOOOOOooooooh sounds a bit special.

I'll let me mum know as a reserve just in case. 

She's old skool caker, She does her Christmas Cakes for next year the day after boxing day, so they mature in the brandy. Really nice and moist


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 7, 2008)

wiskey said:


> My grandma's Diamond wedding is soon and she's just told my mother she's apparently organising the cake.
> 
> Her normal cake maker is too busy - can anybody recommend someone good in around trowbridge/bath/bristol we could try
> 
> thanks



Can't you make the cake? 

20 years ago today I was just getting myself ready to go to Trobridge College. Yay!


----------



## wiskey (Aug 7, 2008)

Dont be silly, I make good cake and all that but you've underestimated the importance of this particular cake. I dont want that responsibility . . . 60 years ruined cos I fucked up the cake


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 7, 2008)

wiskey said:


> . . . 60 years ruined cos I fucked up the cake




*slips mother in reverse, looks over shoulder and backs her out of the thread*
beep beep beep beep


----------



## Bad Twin (Aug 12, 2008)

If you are really interested in a cake to end all cakes and spend a little money on it I can recommend someone in Soundwell direction. (her name and address escapes me right now).  I heard of her through word of mouth and we got our wedding cake through her. Everyone was so impressed with it that a number of our mates employed her for their cake , and their friends for their cake etc.. 

She bakes to order, show her a cake design out of any magazine you want and she will guarantee to reproduce it. she does birthday cakes for our office all the time now.

it will cost around £50-100 mind depending on the difficulty of the design, but when compared to the astronomical pricing of wedding cakes £400 -1000 this was a bargain beyond belief.

if your interested I could get her phone no for you.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 12, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> *slips mother in reverse, looks over shoulder and backs her out of the thread*
> beep beep beep beep



lol 

its all sorted now


----------



## aqua (Aug 12, 2008)

wiskey said:


> nail head etc
> 
> something outta pratchett



I'm a member of that board so watch it you lot


----------

